# noob question..



## jlm25 (Jul 22, 2014)

I have been reading up on home brewing. I was going to use this guide : Step By Step Guide For Homebrewing (testosterone Enanthate)

But I had a quick question..So technically you need to sterilize the vials prior to putting the test in there. What if you simply put ( for example) 10ml x 10 vials in the oven without the rubber stopper, and did NOT use a filter for the test. Wouldn't the oven act as a filter anyways and cook out all the bacteria that was in there? I apologize if this is a really novice question. To me it seems like you could skip the step of the filter and just cook any bacteria out. 

Thanks guys..


----------



## greggy (Jul 22, 2014)

Ironbuilt hit on this subject recently in another thread. As he stated, think of all the food and bacteria that is in that oven and little particles in the air floating around. Negative. Always filter.


----------



## jlm25 (Jul 22, 2014)

awesome bro..thank you for the response! Much appreciated.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 24, 2014)

Jim u can buy presealed sterile vials with cap and  stoppers..but u wont have snap off caps for the professional look..
Use a breather pin when filling a presealed vial...

Autoclave if capping and sealing yourself using autoclave bags to hold items..


----------

